# Mac-Kompatibilität!?



## Din-Lycerin (8. Februar 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt es keine Mac-Version von BLASC ?

Das wäre äusserst schade, denn an sich bin ich begeistert
von dem Tool und der Mühe die dahintersteckt. Wäre überaus
tragisch wenn so manches Gildenmitglied einfach nicht gelistet
wäre...


----------



## Regnor (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo, BLASC funktioniert momentan nur auf Windows Rechnern. Ob es eine Möglichkeit geben wird das auch MAC-User die Statistiken nutzen können und wie so eine Möglichkeit aussehen könnte müssen wir noch klären.

Gruß Regnor
(der bisher nichtmal wußte das WoW auch auf MAC läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Din-Lycerin (8. Februar 2005)

Mehr als bedauerlich..  :sad: 
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr da noch was machen könntet.
Und ich denke es gibt mehr Mac-User die euer System nutzen 
werden als ihr denkt.


----------



## Xmasman (8. Februar 2005)

Frage mich dann auch direkt in diesem zusammenhang wieso das tool nit in java geschrieben wurde, dann ginge das mit den platformen doch alles ganz easy


----------



## Nimarella (8. Februar 2005)

nun da die hiesigen Admins für das Progi verantwortlich sind würde ich es mal mit einer PM an die betreffenden Personen versuchen. Ich denke , wenn die Personen ein wenig unterstüzung in irgendeiner Form erhalten sind sie sicher gewillt den Support auszubauen.


----------



## B3N (9. Februar 2005)

Im Moment gibt es von BLASC nur eine Windows Version, bisher ist auch keine Mac Version in Planung und wir wissen auch nicht ob das jemals der Fall sein wird. War wir aber evt. machen werden, ist ein Möglichkeit des manuellen Abgleichs der Daten, gerade für die Mac User.


----------



## Regnor (9. Februar 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment gibt es von BLASC nur eine Windows Version, bisher ist auch keine Mac Version in Planung und wir wissen auch nicht ob das jemals der Fall sein wird. War wir aber machen werden, ist ein Möglichkeit des manuellen Abgleichs der Daten, gerade für die Mac User.
> [post="79171"][/post]​



Wie B3n schon gesagt hatte wird eine möglichkeit des manuellen Abgleichs geben. Dies wird dann wohl über ein WebInterface geschehen.  Damit sollte vorerst alles zu dem Thema erstmal gesagt sein.

Gruß Regnor


----------

